# Nutzung öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Juni 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch aussieht...aber in Braunschweig nutzen wir die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel so


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Juni 2004)

hihi.......das is echt ma ne geile idee..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Juni 2004)

Kuhl, durftest du auf den Bus oder wie bist überhaupt hoch gekommen?


----------



## aramis (17. Juni 2004)

Na Braunschweig fetzt halt.

Greetz aus Leipzig.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Juni 2004)

das ist jaa geil, wie bist du denn da drauf gekommen??? musstest du dir auch ne karte ziehen, damit du mitfahren durftest????   

Jan


----------



## Berliner Team T (17. Juni 2004)

so wie ich das sehe hat sich da einer vor den bus gestellt und er 
is dann von einer höher gelegenen kante auf den bus gejumpt  
so sieht es von hier aus gg


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Juni 2004)

der is von ner bushaltestelle aufm bus und dann runter.

freu mich schon auf mitte juli wenn wir mal mit euch fahren.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Juni 2004)

Die Bushaltestelle war ca 4m hoch und nochmal so 2,5m von dem Bus entfernt.. auf die musste ich allerdings drauf klettern.. 

Kommt doch alle mitte Juli vorbei-.. dann kann ich die euch mal zeigen..


----------



## Pitty (18. Juni 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bushaltestelle war ca 4m hoch und nochmal so 2,5m von dem Bus entfernt.. auf die musste ich allerdings drauf klettern..
> 
> Kommt doch alle mitte Juli vorbei-.. dann kann ich die euch mal zeigen..


 Schon cool... aber beim nächsten Mal besser MIT Helm...


----------



## sensiminded (18. Juni 2004)

ist denn da der busfahrer nicht sauer geworden?  

geiler drop und super ungewöhnliches gap


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Juni 2004)

Der Busfahrer hat nix gemerkt... ziemlich massiv so ein dach..dacht ich garnicht..

Wollte auch eigetnlich direkt vor seiner Frontscheibe runter... nur die Haltestelle direkt in der Innenstadt in Braunschweig... und nachdem ich 8 mal von der Haltestelle runter geholt wurden bin...Ornungsamt, Polizei, etc.  musste es erstens schnell gehen,,und den nerv da oben auf dem Bus noch ne Runde zu drehen hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht... Da schlägt das Herz doch schon mal auf 10000 umdrehungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madchild33020 (20. Juni 2004)

respekt sieht toll aus muss ich sagen


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (20. Juni 2004)

Dringend zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Wie Ihr seht können die Bullen nicht wirklich was machen.

Um so mehr wir derartige Dinge machen, um so mehr Ärgern wir nicht nur die Polizei sondern auch andere (egal welche).

Um so mehr wir so viele wie Möglich aufmischen, um so mehr können wir "denen" Trial feindliche Aktionen heimzahlen. Am Besten wenn so viele Leute wie möglich tillen, wenn Sie auch nur ein Trial Bike sehen.

Bei entsprechender Anzahl von solchen Ereignissen, schaffen wir das auch in die lokale Presse. RTL und Co springen auch sehr leicht auf solche Pferde (siehe Sparte Motorrad und so).

Sicher reagiert die allgemeine Bevölkerung ausschließlich positiv. Stellt sich hinter die City-Trialer und protestiert gegen Trial feindliche Maßnahmen. Also lauter positive Resonanz, wenn jemand mit Trial Bike in der City auftaucht.

Ein Thread der das ganze pusht wäre auch eine Idee. "Wer ist der grasseste" oder so.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Juni 2004)

@ ralf

Mit sicherheit ist es sehr provokant was marco grossenick da macht.
Doch ich muss mit gewisser fanszination sagen das die Braunschweiger schon das maß der dinge deutscher Citytrialtechnicker sind.
So ist es sicher nicht überzunehmen das es sojemanden irgendwann "langweilt" und er neue sachen ausprobieren möchte, was andreas navrade schon früher immer wieder beeindruckend aufgezeigt hat 

Zudem ist base jumping auch nicht grad der legalste sport, und trozdem sieht man zu hauf im tv die szenen. 

und wie konfuzius schon früher zu sagen pflegte:
Verbotene Früchte schmecken am bessten


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Juni 2004)

nur mal so, ich darf nicht mla an ganz normalen trialspots fahren, mir hat heute schon wieder das ordnungsamt mir anzeige, etc. gedroht, aber denen geb ich jetzt, ich nehm jetzt keinen rucksack mehr mit, wenn ich trialen gehe, und fahre überall, dann sehen die mal was sie davon haben mich ständig anzumachen, die dummen huresöhne.........scheiß verwixtes Ordnunsamt man wenn ich maleinen von denen nachts alleine sehe is er dran, ohne scheißß!!
naja egal trial is halt ein sport am rande der Legalität.


----------



## biketrialer (21. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so, ich darf nicht mla an ganz normalen trialspots fahren, mir hat heute schon wieder das ordnungsamt mir anzeige, etc. gedroht, aber denen geb ich jetzt, ich nehm jetzt keinen rucksack mehr mit, wenn ich trialen gehe, und fahre überall, dann sehen die mal was sie davon haben mich ständig anzumachen, die dummen huresöhne.........scheiß verwixtes Ordnunsamt man wenn ich maleinen von denen nachts alleine sehe is er dran, ohne scheißß!!
> naja egal trial is halt ein sport am rande der Legalität.



was sind denn das für ausdrücke.....tsssss   ,
ich glaube es wird zeit das du nach eddersheim ziehst, da passiert sowas nicht, is halt noch das gute "alte land"  
toto


----------



## console (21. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so, ich darf nicht mla an ganz normalen trialspots fahren, mir hat heute schon wieder das ordnungsamt mir anzeige, etc. gedroht, aber denen geb ich jetzt, ich nehm jetzt keinen rucksack mehr mit, wenn ich trialen gehe, und fahre überall, dann sehen die mal was sie davon haben mich ständig anzumachen, die dummen huresöhne.........scheiß verwixtes Ordnunsamt man wenn ich maleinen von denen nachts alleine sehe is er dran, ohne scheißß!!
> naja egal trial is halt ein sport am rande der Legalität.



wenn ich mir so nen scheiss durchlese, habe ich keinen bock mehr auf trial.
wie bist du denn drauf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Juni 2004)

console schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir so nen scheiss durchlese, habe ich keinen bock mehr auf trial.
> wie bist du denn drauf???


du wärst genauso frustriert, wenn dich die das ordnungsamt, bzw. polizei, bzw. ega wer ständig wie ein schwerverbrecher behandelt und deinen sport als randale hinstellt und dir mit anziege droht, bzw. mit schadensersatzzahlung.............(für was denn??)
das geht mir so aufn sack, echt.
zuerst war ich auch bereit mit denen zu verhandeln, also okay, dort und dort fahre ich nicht, aber dafür dort und ort, aber nachdem die mich jetzt überalll verjagt haben, hab ich kein bock mehr........ich fahr jetzt wieder überall!!! 
Is auch egal, ich will den schönen thread hier nciht zumüllen......sorry.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (21. Juni 2004)

Das ist natürlich sehr frustrierend. Das versteh ich schon wenn einem da der Gaul durchgeht.

Siehst Du Max: Bei Dir am Ort braucht es noch nicht mal so eine Bus-Aktion, damit sich die Behörden so blöde verhalten. Was glaubst Du erst was solche Bus-Aktionen bewirken.

Die Frage ist natürlich, wie könnte man da sinnvoll vorgehen?

Mich würde schon interessieren, wo Du genau trialst und mit welcher Begründung die Dich verjagen.


----------



## Booomer (21. Juni 2004)

@ max
scheiß drauf, die droh'n eh imma nur! wat meinste wie oft die uns früher platzverweise gegeben haben und am nächsten tag warn'wa wieder da   
die könn dir garnix, solang du nicht direkt vor deren augen mit'm rockring n'stück vom rathaus wegbröselst! du mußt halt nur schneller sein. ich weiß mit'm trialbike nicht so einfach, aber so'n dicker bulle schaft eh nur 20 meter. laß dich nicht einschüchtern, weißt doch, hunde die bellen beißen nicht  
und außerdem, rock'n'roll never dies   

gruß boomer


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juni 2004)

Wäre doch eigentlich mal ne gute Gelegenheit für MAx...das du mitte Juli auch mal nach BS mitkommst.... Wird bestimmt nen Spaß..denn bei uns haben wir die Ordnungskräfte eigentlich weitgehend im griff... die befassen sich mit wichtigeren Dingen... Junkies und Pushern..

Also ... let´s get ready to rumble


----------



## console (22. Juni 2004)

@Max

Natürlich ist es sehr schade wenn man überall weggejagt wird.
Das bezog sich eigentlich auch mehr auf:




			
				TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> [...]dann sehen die mal was sie davon haben mich ständig anzumachen, *die dummen huresöhne.........scheiß verwixtes Ordnunsamt man wenn ich maleinen von denen nachts alleine sehe is er dran, ohne scheißß!!*
> [...]


----------



## biketrialer (22. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich sehr frustrierend. Das versteh ich schon wenn einem da der Gaul durchgeht.
> 
> Siehst Du Max: Bei Dir am Ort braucht es noch nicht mal so eine Bus-Aktion, damit sich die Behörden so blöde verhalten. Was glaubst Du erst was solche Bus-Aktionen bewirken.
> 
> ...




das is leider normal bei uns in der gegend, das kommt aber net von den bullen und so selbst sonderen die ganzen leute die in hatt town rumrennen die fühlen sich halt gestört wenn man da rumtrialt.....somit gehen se zum ordnungsamt und beschweren sich........die bullen sind somit wieder gezwungen kontrollen zumachen.....
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Juni 2004)

console schrieb:
			
		

> @Max
> 
> Natürlich ist es sehr schade wenn man überall weggejagt wird.
> Das bezog sich eigentlich auch mehr auf:.....


maan, nimm doch nciht alles so wörtlich, ich miene damit nicht das wenn ich den seh das der dran is, sondern das der ohne seine uniform vielzuviel schiss hätte was zu sagen.......   
du darfst hier nicht alles so wörtlich nhemen!!


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Juli 2004)

hi marco

leider müssen wir das trialwochenende in braunschweig absagen!!
der hitzel kann ned weg von daheim weil seine eltern im urlaub sind und er auf hund und haus aufpassen muss und ich bekomme nicht für das ganze wochenende das auto!!!

was hälst du/ihr vom 6-8 august?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Juli 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Dringend zur Nachahmung empfohlen.
> 
> Wie Ihr seht können die Bullen nicht wirklich was machen.
> 
> ...




Ja sicher, und das machst solange bis es einen der es nicht so drauf hat zerlegt und dann heist es in den Lokalblättern "Wahnsinnige Fahrradfahrer gefährden Passanten und zerstören...."
Ich find das Bild geil aber absichtlich empfehlen  zu provozieren ist Blödsinn. Denn auf sowas springen eh nur 13 Jährige Jackass "Boah dude, hast das gesehen" Kids an, und solche Leute braucht eh keiner.




> Um so mehr wir so viele wie Möglich aufmischen, um so mehr können wir "denen" Trial feindliche Aktionen heimzahlen



Das sind keine Trial feindlichen Leute oder Aktionen, das sind einfach Verrückte die allgemein was gegen Leute haben die mit dem Rad was anderes machen als normal zu fahren. Die Dirtjumper und Street fahrer werden genauso angepisst.



> Bei entsprechender Anzahl von solchen Ereignissen, schaffen wir das auch in die lokale Presse. RTL und Co springen auch sehr leicht auf solche Pferde



Weist aber schon wie solche boulevar Sendungen berichten? Die wollen Skandale oder was gefährliches zeigen. Hab einmal gesehen wie die bei Vox (und die sind ja noch harmloser als so RTL II und Konsorten) das Red Bull Rampage Event zerrissen haben. Die Fahrer wurden alle als Lebensmüde Idioten dargestellt und man hat nur die Crashs in Zeitlupe gezeigt.



> Sicher reagiert die allgemeine Bevölkerung ausschließlich positiv. Stellt sich hinter die City-Trialer und protestiert gegen Trial feindliche Maßnahmen. Also lauter positive Resonanz, wenn jemand mit Trial Bike in der City auftaucht.



Ja sicher, sie bewerfen dann einen mit Rosen und die Mädels fragen einen ob sie nicht ein Kind von dir haben können   .
 Wohl kaum, da ändert sich nichts, einige finden es toll und andere schimpfen weiter weil man 2meter breite  und 10 tonnen schweres masives Gestein zerstört wenn man mit dem HR sanft drauf landet.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Juli 2004)

sers,

ich wurde auch schon von einem spot hier bei mir verjagt. naja okay, ich bin freiwillig gegangen, weil mir son typ sonst mit seinem regenschirm eine gegeben hätte und als ich dann gegangen bin, hat der mir noch seinen schirm hinterher geworfen.............wasn idiot!!!  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (11. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> ich wurde auch schon von einem spot hier bei mir verjagt. naja okay, ich bin freiwillig gegangen, weil mir son typ sonst mit seinem regenschirm eine gegeben hätte und als ich dann gegangen bin, hat der mir noch seinen schirm hinterher geworfen.............wasn idiot!!!
> 
> Jan



Den hätte ich eingesteckt und gesagt "Schönen dank für den regenschirm"
ich mein mal billiger bekommt man keinen oder?


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juli 2004)

na cryo cube, da hat wohl einer die Ironie nich ganz erkannt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juli 2004)

Ne hab ich necht nicht falls es wirklich ironisch gemeint war


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juli 2004)

also für mich stint das förmlich nach sarkasmus und ironie, aber ich will hier auch nix falsches sagen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Juli 2004)

Na toll.. und ich hatte mich so drauf gefreut.. aber anderer Seits..hab ich mir sowieso vor einer Woche meine Hand verstaucht.. weiß sowieso nicht ob die rechtzeitig wieder fit wäre.

Von mir aus könnt ihr kommen wann immer ihr wollt... CALL 0177 8456959

MfG  BS - ALLSTARZ
Marco


----------

